# Немеет нога, появилась слабость в ногах при подъёме по ступенькам



## Fox42 (7 Ноя 2017)

Может подскажет кто,что делать с моим позвоночником? устала от мыслей и незнания что будет если не лечить, как лечить? и делать ли операцию? если делать , то где... болит все время в течении 4 месяцев, стала неметь нога, появилось слабость в ногах при подъеме по ступенькам, как то неделю без обезболивающих вообще не могла обойтись, ходила по врачам, одни сразу говорят про операцию, другие говорят, что операция еще никого не вылечила и можно это лечить, но как? хороших специалистов в этой области не смогла найти в своем городе... помогите


----------



## La murr (7 Ноя 2017)

@Fox42, Анна, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Fox42 (7 Ноя 2017)

все что есть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Ноя 2017)

Сперва опишите, что болит.


----------



## Fox42 (9 Ноя 2017)

Месяца 4 назад были очень сильные боли в пояснице, не могла перевернуться с боку на бок, боль была и в левой ноге, ныло в области копчика, боли были стреляющие, давящие и ноющие, ортопед прописал противовоспалительные и обезболивающие лекарства, через 2 недели болеть стало меньше, но стала появляться слабость  и онемение в левой ноге. На сегодняшний момент... по утрам вроде как и не чувствуется боли, могу даже наклониться, в потом к обеду начинает опять, то поясница тянет, то в бедро постреливает, то в ступне и ноге онемение... сказать что прям очень сильно болит не могу, но нет дня что б оно меня не беспокоило, иногда сильнее иногда слабее, долго стоять не могу, отнимается поясница, после долгого сидения и наклониться не получается( сидячая работа) стала на плавание ходить, вроде после занятий лучше, но никуда ничего не девается, только симптомы слабее или реже


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Ноя 2017)

Вот похожая на Вашу проблема у человека
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27316/#post-330088


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2017)

Слабость ноги. Это показание к операции.
Слабость при ходьбе на пятках, на носках или при вставании на слул?


----------



## Fox42 (11 Ноя 2017)

не знаю даже как и описать, вот вроде нет конкретной части на ноге где слабость , она вся как то не так чувствуется при ходьбе, от этого не хочется много ходить или двигаться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2017)

Тогда к врачу неврологу на осмотр. 
И лечиться надо.


----------



## Fox42 (12 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------



## SergeyAndreev (12 Ноя 2017)

Я Вас понимаю.


----------



## Fox42 (16 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте,  вот лежу в больнице, в неврологическом отделении, делают уколы и массаж, нога так и не проходит пока, слабость в ноге и легкое онемение никуда не делось,поясница вроде и не болит, если не лежать на животе и сильно не напрягать позвоночник


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Ноя 2017)

@Fox42, На животе лучше вообще по меньше лежать. В этом положении обычно больше обостряется проблема в пояснице.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

@Fox42, слабость и онемение будут проходить до года. Что с операцией, что без.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Ноя 2017)

@Fox42, Наберитесь терпения! У вас еще я так понимаю не очень давно это все болит! 
Все будит хорошо!


----------



## Fox42 (16 Ноя 2017)

Да, спасибо за поддержку, по крайне мере я думаю что с операцией мне пока спешить не надо, вот ещё магниты и ультразвук с долгитом  начали делать, может  ввобщем всё это  даст свой положительный результат и можно так будет в будущем поддерживать своё здоровье, очень бы этого хотелось...

Кстати невролог проверила чувствительность ноги не потеряна и тонус мушщ сохранен, что несомненно меня радует, может эти мои боли и онемение  не смещение дает , а грушевидная мышца?


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Ноя 2017)

@Fox42, Да в любом случаи проблема есть и она некуда не денется. А процент выздоровевших (т.е. людей у кого не болит и не немеет) из тех кто сделал операцию или не сделал операцию одинаковый примерно. Лучше без операции постараться. Просто себя берегите в будущем!
Обязательно спросите в больнице могут ли вам дать какие либо упражнения делать, когда пройдет острый период.
И тогда потихоньку дело пойдет на поправку. Обострения буду реже, а ремиссия дольше.
Попробуйте разное консервативное лечение по возможности.


----------



## Fox42 (16 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо большое за участие в моем "больном вопросе" с ЛФК в больнице туго)) сказали упражнения только для " инсультников" . Ну не страшно... есть великое дело- интернет, всё можно найти , главное чтоб хуже не было

Вот прилегла на левый бочок,  так встать с него не получилось,  такая боль была прострельная... и в копчика и в поясницу... пришлось кое как спуститься на колени, на пол и только с этого положения кое как подняться на ноги, но минут через 5 в вертикальном положении всё отпускает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

Fox42 написал(а):


> Да, спасибо за поддержку, по крайне мере я думаю что с операцией мне пока спешить не надо, вот ещё магниты и ультразвук с долгитом  начали делать, может  в общем всё это  даст свой положительный результат и можно так будет в будущем поддерживать своё здоровье, очень бы этого хотелось...
> 
> Кстати невролог проверила чувствительность ноги не потеряна и тонус мышц сохранен, что несомненно меня радует, может эти мои боли и онемение  не смещение дает , а грушевидная мышца?


Это для грыжи, в для слабости - электростимуляция?


Fox42 написал(а):


> Вот прилегла на левый бочок,  так встать с него не получилось,  такая боль была прострельная... и в копчика и в поясницу... пришлось кое как спуститься на колени, на пол и только с этого положения кое как подняться на ноги, но минут через 5 в вертикальном положении всё отпускает


То есть в пораженном сегменте есть движение!
Надо ограничить либо поведением, либо корсетом.


----------



## Fox42 (16 Ноя 2017)

Так у меня нет грыжи в этой области , не оч понятно
А корсет да, врач говорит надо купить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Fox42 написал(а):


> Так у меня нет грыжи в этой области , не оч понятно


Там у Вас хуже грыжи. Листез.


----------

